# Hoof Rot (Pic Heavy)



## erinmc (Jul 16, 2014)

When we first got Bruno he had some indication of hoof rot that was on the mend - that was a month or so ago. Today, it looks like it has gotten worse. Two days ago there was nothing!

I have posted some pictures of his front hooves - which are the worst. and his back right - which is getting pink and inflammed.

I also added some pictures of their environment. I have heard that a wet environment can cause this. Most of their area is grassy, but they do have a cement platform that they can get to as well. Their house has straw laid inside and is off the ground. The grass is dewy in the morning, and there has been rain off an on for the past several days.

What can I do to remedy this? What can I do to prevent this in the future? Is this something that needs to be treated by a vet?

DSCN2679 by auntyadj, on Flickr

DSCN2677 by auntyadj, on Flickr

DSCN2681 by auntyadj, on Flickr

DSCN2682 by auntyadj, on Flickr

DSCN2683 by auntyadj, on Flickr
No the chicken does not normally roost with the goats - We just got a few more chickens and some of them are protesting the additions by laying in the goat house

DSCN2684 by auntyadj, on Flickr


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I think thats mites. how old is he?


----------



## erinmc (Jul 16, 2014)

6 months. What do you see that indicates mites?


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't know what it is but the first thing I would do is trim all the hair away from it and then see what it actually is and start a treatment. That must be painful to walk on. Hope someone comes in with more knowledge real soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmm it looks fungal to me. Here's what I'd do; clean it with betadine or weak bleach water if there's no oozing. Dry real good & drop a few squirts of LA 200 into it.
Let's see what others suggest.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Hmm it looks fungal to me


Yes Fungal lol...


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

On the Goat Health and Care group on Facebook there was a very similar photo and it was actually sore mouth! Please wear gloves when treating just in case it is sore mouth! I think Nancy has the right idea but I would likely start with a one time only peroxide flush then begin betadine or weak bleach water daily flushing and daily LA200 (cattle injectable antibiotic but you use it topically here). The LA200 will only help if it is hoof scald but if it is sore mouth then it has to run its course and all you can do is keep it clean to prevent secondary infection.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good heads up on possible soremouth Saltey!


----------



## erinmc (Jul 16, 2014)

Oh fun... we cleaned it last night and treated the area with diatomaceous earth after the word mite was thrown out there. We are just gonna head the vet today. With how fast it sprung up I don't want to take a chance on it getting worse over the weekend. I will update and thank you all!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

DE wont hurt a bit...although it looks fungal...mites can look like that if left untreated..


----------



## erinmc (Jul 16, 2014)

Unfortunately the vet wasn't available that day and no others around us were either. Looks like we are going to have to wait until Monday. Missing my first day of the semester lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im sorry...how frustrating...


----------



## erinmc (Jul 16, 2014)

I didn't get him any antibiotics only because he just had a round of it two weeks ago to clean out his gut. I was worried that i would give him too much and kill off all the good bacteria whichout being positive of what is going on. 

From what i know of sore mouth, that can be transferred to us right? Can produce itself in sores on our hands? That hasn't happened.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I use copper sulfate with water and soak the feet in it for most foot problems. It dries up fungal infections and the like.


----------



## erinmc (Jul 16, 2014)

Ok.. Post Vet Update:

Yesterday my dad had the vet come to our house to look at Bruno. I wish I was here to know exactly what she said, but it was the first day of the semester so I had orientations and classes to go to. I don't know what kind, but ultimately it is a bacterial infection. She stated that she noticed something the first time that we brought him in but didn't address it because there were more serious health needs that came before it as far as his gut and how underweight he was. She also admitted to us at this point that she didn't expect him to live when she initially saw him. His stool is now clear, she says he is putting on good weight and his goat is looking really great and she expects nothing but a great (but small) goat in the long run. We are cleaning his feet with Kopertox and Iodine twice a day. We also cleaned Bridget's once even though she wasn't showing any signs. We have also moved them both indoors (my family owns a pet boarding facility so we have set them up inside there for now) until everything clears up. It has been very rainy here lately and we just want his feet to stay dry.

Although he looks worse visually than he ever has - he is actually in a much better condition than he was when we initially got him.

I want to thank all of you for your help, advice and support this past month or so. When we saw Bruno we knew he needed our help and even though we were not experienced with goats, we knew we could at least give him a better life than what he had been living. We may not be doing everything perfect, but we are continuously learning. I believe Bruno and Bridget will have a long, happy and healthy life with us.




Bridget


Bruno


----------



## Melba74 (Apr 25, 2014)

So thankful there are kind souls like you in this world things like this restore my faith in humanity. Thank you!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm glad you have it figured out! Your goats are adorable. 

We always have duck and chicken eggs in the goat pens. I have to laugh every morning when I find their little treasures. What a joy.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good news...he will be fast on the mend now!!


----------



## erinmc (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm hoping for a quick turn around - I feel so bad for him right now. He has a great disposition during all of this, but he must be hurting - I know he is hurting for sure when we have to clean it :tears:


----------



## Melba74 (Apr 25, 2014)

I just noticed the collar says bad to the bone...haaaaa haaaa love it!


----------



## erinmc (Jul 16, 2014)

haha yup! We had collars on them when we introduced them because he tied them up so they could barely interact until we knew they wouldn't murder each other. Since then, it's been part of their personality. He's a spunky little guy so it fits him well!

Here is a video of the little guy two days before his hooves exploded with bacteria. He loves playing with my dog Leo and gets frustrated when Leo won't give him attention. Bridget is still getting used to having dogs around. We have to close them up at night because there are a lot of coyotes very close by.


----------



## erinmc (Jul 16, 2014)

I hate updating with always bad news. Bruno died today. A neighborhood dog got into where he was and he died. We had removed Bruno and Bridget from their penned in area during the day because we were treated the area. He was tethered to a tree. Many people were within a stones throw from the incident, but we were unable to humanely save Bruno. This is a very sad event for us. We may not have had him long, but he had a lot of personality and he will be greatly missed. Bridget has a minor scratch on her leg because he was trying to intervene. Not quite sure what immediate action we are taking as far as finding a companion for Bridget - Bruno was one of a kind. One positive is that he died happier and healthier than he had been his entire life - even if it was only a short 6 month life.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh no so sorry.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

oh Im so sorry..poor Bruno!!....I was just showing his video to my kids


----------



## Melba74 (Apr 25, 2014)

I am so sorry for u loss. They are truly like family. I pray for ur hearts to heal.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

How very sad for you all. I'm so sorry


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

